# SPECIAL DEAL: Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel Kits



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MJM is ready to launch off in 2013 with the very best in both Genuine OEM parts and the very finest in performance aftermarket parts for your MK3 and MK4 2.0L 8V! We've been here on this forum doing it now for almost a decade now and are ready to keep going another 10 years and beyond! To kick off the new year, MJM is offering an introductory special on the Genuine OEM Valeo Clutches for your MK3 2.0L and the Valeo Clutch and Single-Mass Flywheel Kits for your MK4 02J 4-cylinder equipped 5-speed Volkswagen. Make no mistake about it, Valeo is the largest clutch and flywheel manufacturer in the world (fact - not opinion) and supplies many auto makers with many of the clutch and flywheels for their select models. See below on who used Valeo for their clutches and flywheels; the world's biggest OEM:

- BMW
- Citroen
- Chrysler
- Fiat
- Ford
- GM
- Mercedes
- Nissan
- Peugeot
- Renault
- VAG (Volkswagen Audi Gruppe)








As an introductory deals to start off 2013, we are going to be offering a special deal on these kits at $124.95 for the MK3s and $324.95 for MK4s (with free shipping to the lower 48 states). Keep in mind, these are nothing but OEM replacement kits and not to be used with cars with high performance mods that might be looking for a high performance clutch setup. The benefit of doing the single-mass conversion is to rid yourself of the problematic dual-mass flywheels the 02J boxes came with. For your MK3, this is just simply the OEM clutch it came with from the factor (NOTE: make sure your flywheels are okay, MK3 guys). 

Can you use these kits on a mildly modified cars you might ask? That's like asking if a pair of sneakers will last you all year or if a set of tires will last you 100K miles. Meaning, it all depends on how you drive the car and take care of your clutch with both your right and left foot. These are OEM replacement kits; nothing more; nothing less. That said, if aggressiveness in a clutch and flywheel is what you need, we recommend picking up one of our SPEC Stage I or Stage II setups if all-out performance is what you're looking for. For those with questions on these kits or who would like to place an order at the introductory price of $324.95 (with free shipping), please feel free to PM us and we'll get you taken care of.









The 5-SPD 020 Kits for MK3 Include:

- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Clutch Disc (210mm)
- OEM Release (Throw-Out) Bearing 

$124.95 with free shipping for the 020 5-SPD clutch kit (MK3)

- These are in stock and ready to ship today ---> CLICK HERE for MK3 2.0L!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The 5-SPD 02J Kits for MK4 Include:

- OEM Pressure Plate 
- OEM Clutch Disc (228mm)
- OEM Release (Throw-Out) Bearing 
- OEM Single-Mass Flywheel (22lb-23lb)
- OEM Pressure Plate and Flywheel Bolts (12)

$324.95 with free shipping for the 02J 5-SPD clutch and flywheel kit (MK4)

- These are in stock and ready to ship today ---> CLICK HERE for MK4 2.0L


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

MK3 2.0L kit shown (to be used with single-pin flywheel). 

All PMs have been responded to this morning. Thanks.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

These kits are now in stock and ready to ship!

These are in stock and ready to ship today ---> CLICK HERE for MK3 2.0L!

These are in stock and ready to ship today ---> CLICK HERE for MK4 2.0L!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

We appreciate yesterday's orders. Keep it OEM - NOT MADE IN CHINA!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*A SACHS KIT PULLED FROM OUR STOCK THIS MONTH:

OE MANUFACTURER VALEO SUPPLIES MUCH OF THE OE WITH THEIR COMPONENTS!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

Got questions? We hope to have your answers!

- AIM/YIM: mjmautohaus

- WEB: www.mjmautohaus.com

- PHONE: 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)


----------

